# Storr's Behaviour.



## bwana (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Everybody,
I recently sold an adult pair of Varanus storri.
Shortly after, received a telephone call telling me the pair had been mating.
The pair had produced two clutches previously, so this wasn't unusual.
However, what was unusual was that I was told that the male storri was taking prey items to the female that was hiding under cover and actually feeding her. I have been keeping storr's for 20 years and many other monitors but have never seen this myself. I was wondering has any one else seen or heard of such a thing.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey bwana, i think he is misinterpreting what is happening, it can be frustrating, one of my girls just had eggs and I'm trying to put a bit of weight on her. Every time she out by herself i drop a pinky or roach in and she runs to the rock and sticks her head under to get a better grip and of course the male gets a sniff and takes it off her. So i have to put her in a separate container to feed. This may be what he is seeing.


----------



## zulu (Sep 26, 2005)

*re Storrs*

I havent seen it either bwana and pike and they are always running in an out of cover,yeh shes pregnant again pike they breed like rabbits hey,definetly not gay.


----------



## bwana (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Pike1,

That was my first thought too, that the female was intercepting the male on his way to the killing station. But, the new owner insists that the male brings the food directly to the female before he eats himself.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 26, 2005)

He's obviously a SNAS, a sensitive new age Storr's


----------



## westhamsc (Sep 26, 2005)

> He's obviously a SNAS, a sensitive new age Storr's


lmao ya comedian  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Maybe he is just trying to lure her out with gifts


----------



## zulu (Sep 27, 2005)

*re Storrs*



Shewhomustbeobeyed said:


> Maybe he is just trying to lure her out with gifts


 I will have to try offering my wife crickets obey its cheaper than previous enticements. :lol: Onley interesting behaviour ive observed is the female nipping and biting the male to chase him deposition site after laying. Colin.


----------

